# Budgie health question



## EmeeEms (Oct 22, 2015)

So my little budgie likes to sit in her food bowl and eat so sometimes she gets a little messy (like seeds suck to her face). But I noticed the bottom of her face, under her beak is dirty...I wasn't sure if it's from food or if it's a sign of something. She's been molting so she's itchy and stuff but won't take a bath. 

I was just wondering if this is a normal thing and she's just a messy eater.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From the pictures you've posted, it appears your little budgie is suffering from scaly mites. 

While it is possible to handle the treatment for Scaly Mites yourself, I suggest you take her to an Avian Vet for a complete check-up and obtain the treatment for the scaly mites at that time.

It is always a good idea have your budgie examined by an Avian Vet. This will allow you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please give us an update on her condition after her appointment.*


----------



## EmeeEms (Oct 22, 2015)

Okay, thank you very much on the feedback. We'll look into getting her to the vet.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

While you are at the vet get them to check her nails if they need cutting, her general condition and weight . Always a help for when they are sick and you have already established a relationship too.


----------



## EmeeEms (Oct 22, 2015)

I remember when we first took her for an initial check up back in September when we found her the vet said she was healthy. He cut her nails then too. We're going to try and see him this week.

Other than being itchy and a bit moody from molting, she seems like herself. Any idea how they get these mites?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Usually, scaly mites are transmitted from the parent budgies to their chicks in the nest box. However, an adult bird can also get infected by direct contact with another bird with mites. Therefore, it is important to treat all birds in a flock even if only one bird has manifested symptoms.

A couple of years can pass between the time of infection and the appearance of the first symptoms of a mite infestation.

Generally the appearance of a mite infestation in a budgie occurs between its 6th and 12th month of life.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope she feels better soon! Please keep us posted


----------



## EmeeEms (Oct 22, 2015)

Just got back from the vet: she's perfectly healthy.  This morning, the stuff that was on her face was gone and he took a look and said he saw no mites.

She was just dirty I guess (we're still working on baths).


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you tried gently misting her with a spray bottle of room temperature water? Or a couple ofwet lettuce leaves in the bottom of the cage or pinned to the side.


----------



## EmeeEms (Oct 22, 2015)

I've pet her with wet fingers and sprinkled a few drops on her. I'm gonna try the spray bottle next.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear that your budgie is healthy with no sign of scaly mites! :thumbsup:*


----------

